# Cassette Tape Skeleton



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

This is just to cool:
http://www.wackyarchives.com/offbeat/the-cassette-tape-skeleton.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very interesting!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh, my Gosh! That is totally awesome! LOL!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

How do you go from looking at a cassette tape and think - skeleton?


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

that was what i was thinking. but its cool! bet they had a couple of burnt fingers...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Artist concept, Cassettes are dead.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Goodbye 1980's!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

That's whacked! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wondered where my Wang Chung tape went.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Very creative idea! Wouldn't it have been cool to see a functioning player built into that thing somewhere.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Very creative idea! Wouldn't it have been cool to see a functioning player built into that thing somewhere.


In the chest playing, "I'm a soulman." :jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool ..
definatley should be a working player in it...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bet there's atleast one out there made with cassette tape cases. Mine always come up missing, and I'm sure I they were stolen and I didn't lose them (sarcasm)


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome! Couldn't imagine the smell of all those melting tapes while forming them....gas mask, anyone?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

haha that is so cool!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Now I know what to do with my old cassette tapes that I can't seem to part with.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wayyyy too much work for me. I'll just buy mine. LOL


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Wayyyy too much work for me. I'll just buy mine. LOL


Maybe instead of Soul Man it should play Too Much Time On My Hands by Styx 

-TM


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing is insane. I want it.


----------

